# Mapquest for Boats



## Kepler (Mar 29, 2012)

I am moving a sailboat from Indian Harbor Beach, down the ICW, across the Okechobee Canal, and up the ICW to Punta Gorda, FL.
I went looking for a Mapquest for boating. The only site I found was Clicktoboat.com, which seems to be defunct.
Is there any current Mapquest style site for boating?


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

Mapquest? Theres OpenCPN for windows, also several others available for android or apple for your cell.
All the charts are available to download and print yourself as well from the NOAA site.


----------



## Kepler (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks,
Just thought there might be something more like Mapquest where estimated times, alternative routes, etc. are provided.
I guess the charts are still the best.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

oh, i see what you're looking for. Charts, tide charts, and a pencil. Or get Open CPN its free. Its a plotter. You can do all you want to do, just the times are going to depend on your vessel speed.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, and Active Captain is a user based information system, check it out as well.


----------



## Kepler (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Activecaptain.com is great too.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You'll find what you're looking for can be found on http://cruisersnet.net/

Gary


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

+1 on both Active Captain and Cruiser net.Both really good sites for planning while sitting at anchor or on the dock. I also use Polar Navy to plan routes, estimate travel time, etc. Typically I find myself going back and forth between Polar Navy and Active Captain.

Fair Winds.


----------

